# Struggling!



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Today I'm struggling with my emotions, I went through the menopause at 16 now at 24 I am on hrt which makes me act like a crazy person! I can't even remember what the normal happy me is like! I keep arguing with my partner and I don't even know why! I got angry because he ate a cookie earlier!! 
I still have about 4 years left on the ivf waiting list and it just generally hurts! 
I even have spells where I've convinced myself I am pregnant and obviously I am not! 
Just looking for some advise/ words if wisdom!! 
Thank you in advance.

Becca


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Becca
I'm sorry but I have no words of wisdom, but I didn't want to read and just pass on to another thread.  Sending you a big  

Turia x


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Becca, don't worry, we are all a bit crazy.  At least you have an excuse!  

I have noticed recently that going for a run makes me less angry.  Get your headphones out and take it out on the pavement rather than your boyfriend. 

Another suggestion is praying.  It helps to think there is someone bigger than us in control.

Good luck.  I know what crazy feels like and so does my husband.    

I would apologise to your boyfriend for shouting at him about the cookie and buy him an easter egg too xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

beccas

I cant offer you any advice as our situations are different but I didnt want to read and run!

One thing I can tell you though is at one time or another we all go a little crazy especially when we are going through treatment so don't beat yourself up about that!

When I was on Down regs last time I literally yelled at my DH for no reason, no reason at all, I knew I was being unreasonable but just couldnt help it!

Just be honest with your other half and say sorry!

Thinking about all we go thorough I think taking a bit of yelling at followed by an apology is not much for them to take! 

Rant on here if you get stressed it helps me and every woman on here understands what you are going through!

My MIL told me something I thought was interesting this weekend! stressed is desserts spelled backwards! oh yeah!

Pudding
x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Beccas

You are probably finding it tough because you have no control over the situation as to when you will start your IVF.  Are there any practical measures you can take to help your situation?  Different clinics have different waiting times - 4 years seems an awfully long time - can you not ring around a find a shorter waiting list?  If you are eligible for NHS treatment, which I think you are, I believe you have a choice about which which clinic you can use. 

Otherwise could you save to try abroad?  It is much cheaper and has double the success rate of the UK.  The Clinic I used in Cyprus has an 80% success rate with DE at half the cost of UK treatment.

TC x


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, 
Thank you so much for all the replies and kind words! 
Yes I definitely think it's lack if control! I'm not very good at that!!! 
I think it's so helpful looking around on hear and seeing other peoples stories etc! 
Yes. I apologised and as always he was so lovely about it and understanding!!! Which makes me feel even more bad!! 
At the end of the day though I think it will always be hard for him to understand! 
I wondered does anyone else experience anxiety when taking hrt? 

Thanks, 
Becca


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Firstly, have a big hug xxxxxxx

It's awful not feeling in control of your mental and emotional state if mind. Hormones do the craziest, most irrational things to you. You have been through something very traumatic at a very young age, something not only physically traumatic but the long term emotional and mental trauma that goes with it. What you went through must have been awful and the long term drugs you need do crazy things to your body. I think (correct me if I'm wrong!) maybe how you're feeling is a mixture of hormones screwing with you, as well as the emotional side effects of going through the menopause so early combined with frustration at having to be on an exceedingly long waiting list. 

Talk to your partner about why you sometimes act the way you do and it may help him to support you if he fully understands the problem. Maybe come up with some mutual coping strategies such as giving you space or a big hug when he recognises that it's not you being mad but the hormones. Have you had counselling about going through the menopause so young? It must have been hugely traumatic and maybe talking to somebody (with or without your partner) may help you with some emotional triggers and help you while you wait for treatment.  

I don't know if any of that helps but I defo think that maybe finding some peace will help you cope with the hormones and your past x


----------

